# My DROID DNA Review



## TrooperThorn (Nov 24, 2011)

I've posted this on some other forums, but wanted to include it here for good measure. I know there are some of you who may not frequent some of the others.

HTC was kind enough to send me a DNA to test over this past weekend. I was coming most recently from the HTC Rezound and a Samsung Galaxy S3. Below are some of my thoughts/experiences with the device so far. It's only been a few days, but I'm in love with this device, and I won't be looking back at my S3.

*Specs*

*Platform:* Android™ 4.1 Jelly Bean with HTC Sense™ (also known as Sense 4+)
*Processor:* Qualcomm® APQ8064 Quad-core 1.5 GHz, MDM9615M
*Memory:* 16 GB, 2 GB RAM
*Networks:* CDMA: 800/1900MHz; UMTS/HSPA: 850/900/1900/2100MHz; GSM/GPRS/EDGE: 850/900/1800/1900MHz; LTE 700 MHz (Band 13)
*Camera with HTC ImageSense™:* 8 MP main camera with auto focus, LED flash, BSI sensor, f/2.0 aperture, 28mm lens, 1080p HD video recording, 2.1 MP front-facing camera, Dedicated HTC ImageChip™
*Display:* 5-inch super LCD3, HD 1080p, Gorilla® Glass 2
*Audio:* Beats Audio™ built in
*Battery:* 2020 mAh LI-ION (embedded)
*Dimensions (LxWxT):* 141 x 70.5 x 9.73 mm
*Weight:* 140 g

*Display*

The display is absolutely stunning. At five inches, 1080p and 440 pixels per inch, you'll be hard pressed to find anything that even begins to come close to this. This massive resolution begs for more rows in the stock Sense launcher--icon spacing is a bit more than I'd like, and is reminiscent of iOS on the iPad. They could easily have fit another row of icons here, but this isn't a big deal, and I'm already used to it.

The Auto Brightness setting works absolutely flawlessly, adjusting to the level of ambient lighting before the display is even turned on. This is a stark contrast from my Galaxy S3, which is often too dim, and frequently changes it's brightness long after I've turned the screen on and began using the device.

*Battery*

At 2020 mAh, the battery seems a bit lacking for a 5" 1080p monster like the DROID DNA. Initially I was worried about its performance, but I've found it to be pretty respectable. Currently I'm at 42% battery left with 1d1h13m on the clock, Screen On for 1h33m, and Voice Calls for 30m. I'm guessing this is going to clock in right around 3 hours or so of Screen On time (with automatic brightness).

*Build Quality/Design*

The device feels exceptional. The material covering the back is slightly grippy, which adds a feeling of security when you hold the device in your hand. The Galaxy S3's smooth finish is almost too slippery, and makes the device feel delicate and prone to dropping, though I am quite a fan of its curved shape. There isn't a creak or groan to be found anywhere around the device, which is something I've become accustomed to with HTC devices in general.

The DROID DNA retains the three primary softkeys (that have become the standard since ICS) instead of on-screen buttons, though unlike the Samsung Galaxy S3, the Menu button is not included. That is somewhat annoying, as apps' inclusion of the on-screen Menu button is inconsistent, and navigating to the phone's setting menu requires a swipe of the top pulldown. But this is pretty nit-picky.

*Radios*

Upon opening the Navigation app, the GPS locks on instantaneously. This is a huge advantage over my Galaxy S3, which often takes literally minutes to acquire GPS signal and begin directing me on the road. Again, I'm used to good radios/GPS from HTC, my Rezound and Incredible were both flawless in this department as well.

In tough service areas (like basements or large buildings), the DNA outperformed my S3 every time. I held 3G signal in my gym (in a university basement) where the S3 dropped to 1x consistently.

*Camera*

The camera on this device is fantastic--if you're used to the HTC One X you'll know a lot of the features, but coming from the Rezound it feels like a massive improvement. It's still 8MP, but HTC's new sensors are amazing. The low-light photos are a huge improvement over my Rezound, and the S3 as well. You can take snapshots midway through recording video, and the continuous shooting mode works exceptionally well, offering a "best shot" option to automatically delete all the other pictures in the series if you only like one of them.

I'll add some photos later, looks like the file size restrictions here are bit too extreme for these photos unedited.

*Usage on Global/Other Carriers*

This device is a global device, as mentioned in the specs above, and the folks over at Android Central have posted a video highlight its successful usage on other carriers here:


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for this. Really great post with good information. As a prospective user, I really appreciate it.


----------



## cubsf4n (Jul 15, 2012)

3 hours screen on is not very good. I get that with my nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonesin (Jul 19, 2011)

Man things are dead over here. Whats up with that. I kinda felt that about the Gnex forum as well. This same topic on XDA has something like 30k views... Rootz is struggling it feels like, Still love this ommunity though


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I thought HTC had a setting to disable the on screen menu bar, and long pressing 'recents' in its place?


----------



## asianrage (Aug 16, 2011)

cubsf4n said:


> 3 hours screen on is not very good. I get that with my nexus.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


But the screen isn't 1080p and the phone is only dual core.


----------



## TrooperThorn (Nov 24, 2011)

cubsf4n said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I thought HTC had a setting to disable the on screen menu bar, and long pressing 'recents' in its place?


That option does not actually exist on the DNA. It is available on other HTC handsets, but for whatever reason it isn't present on this device.


----------



## bullhead00 (Jul 21, 2011)

why in the world did HTC decide to embed the damn battery in this device?? I consider this a MAJOR flaw in the design. I'm currently still using my Thunderbolt and have a dedicated wall charger. I enjoy being able to have 2-3 charged batteries available to me so that when I go out for days at a time, I can take them with me just in case. It's sad to say, but I believe this flaw will keep me from getting this phone that I was so looking forward to. Way to majorly fail HTC.


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

bullhead00 said:


> why in the world did HTC decide to embed the damn battery in this device?? I consider this a MAJOR flaw in the design. I'm currently still using my Thunderbolt and have a dedicated wall charger. I enjoy being able to have 2-3 charged batteries available to me so that when I go out for days at a time, I can take them with me just in case. It's sad to say, but I believe this flaw will keep me from getting this phone that I was so looking forward to. Way to majorly fail HTC.


Gonna be the way things go from now on, probably ought to get used to it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reidoreilly (Oct 29, 2011)

bullhead00 said:


> why in the world did HTC decide to embed the damn battery in this device?? I consider this a MAJOR flaw in the design. I'm currently still using my Thunderbolt and have a dedicated wall charger. I enjoy being able to have 2-3 charged batteries available to me so that when I go out for days at a time, I can take them with me just in case. It's sad to say, but I believe this flaw will keep me from getting this phone that I was so looking forward to. Way to majorly fail HTC.


I have had the device all weekend, and you have to trust me, and pretty much everyone else with the device right now. The battery is up to the task on this phone. HTC did a very good job, you should have no worries on battery life. I was a doubter too, but I have been won over. Sure I would like a bigger battery too, but this one works. If I had to make a list of cons just for the sake of making one even though the phone is amazing. The battery would be near the bottom of the list as far as being a major concern for me. To me the capacitive buttons, storage, and even the very small hard to find profile/placement of the power and volume buttons rank higher up. Shit, even the headphone jack being on top is more of a con so far when compared to the battery.


----------



## xpiatio (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd have to agree with the comment pro battery life. The DNA doesn't even compare to the Thunderbolt in the aspect of the problems the Thunderbolt had upon release. I am presently happy with the battery life. It works for the way I use my phone. So far I'm glad I made the jump, even after swearing I wouldn't touch another HTC.


----------



## keithce (Jun 22, 2011)

reidoreilly said:


> I have had the device all weekend, and you have to trust me, and pretty much everyone else with the device right now. The battery is up to the task on this phone. HTC did a very good job, you should have no worries on battery life. I was a doubter too, but I have been won over. Sure I would like a bigger battery too, but this one works. If I had to make a list of cons just for the sake of making one even though the phone is amazing. The battery would be near the bottom of the list as far as being a major concern for me. To me the capacitive buttons, storage, and even the very small hard to find profile/placement of the power and volume buttons rank higher up. Shit, even the headphone jack being on top is more of a con so far when compared to the battery.


+1


----------



## bwhite757 (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm a power user, and this thing can get me through a day pretty easy. When I'm travelling that's another story, but the Razr Maxx is probably the only phone that can keep up with me when I'm on a plane all day by myself, and I'm watching video after video on it...

For those cases, and in an emergency, I purchased one of these from Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0013G8PTS/

When it's fully charged it can recharge your phone from dead twice. I don't wear tight pants, so I'm able to put it alongside the phone in my front pocket without much noticeable bulge. It works great, automatically turns itself off when your phone is fully charged, and it puts out 1 amp so it charges just as fast as a wall charger. The only downside is it does not come with it's own charger, however being the phone/tablet freak that I am, I have PLENTY of chargers around. It does take forever to charge the pack itself. It's not too bad when I use the Nexus 7 charger on it, but it will require a full 5-6 hours if it's completely dead.

With other phones I would always have 1 or 2 spare batteries with me, this is obviously not an option with the DNA, so this is the next best thing. Yes you're still "tethered" but not to the wall at least.


----------



## JaxDroidGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm bummed with the way phones are going to the embedded battery as well. I've always thought that was a huge detractor about the iPhone. I hike and spend extended trips in the woods. I carry 3 spare batteries with my Thunderbolt and love the peace of mind. The Verizon salesman showed me their battery pack but it's only 1800 so it wouldn't even provide one full charge. Fortunately I have a Powermonkey Discovery which is 3500.

I really liked the DNA when I checked it out this morning. It screamed when I surfed and it's considerably lighter than the TBolt. I might be leaning this way but battery life is a concern.

Holy smokes! I just looked at that battery pack. 5200!! And it's on Prime! I'm in love!


----------

